# video: The Whole Enchilada - Top to Bottom.



## philshep (Jan 18, 2006)

After a trip to Moab this fall, I decided to have some fun and edit together the various sections that make up the Whole Enchilada. Took me quite a while to pare down my hours of GoPro footage from such a great ride to make this a reasonable length!

I hope you enjoy it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zaratustra (Jan 17, 2009)

Great selection!Thanks!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I enjoyed that very much. The editing is sweet. Love how you had that elevation profile that you followed as you showed the different segments. You were clearly telling a story here.


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

Kick ass.


----------



## Phil129 (Jul 22, 2011)

Very well done, I thoroughly enjoyed that. Great editing like NateHawk mentioned. Gotta put that on the to do list for next year.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Great vid. 

I did Burro Down for the first time last year. UPS was my favorite part. What a cool section!

Broke it up into two days though b/c we started from Warner Lake campground (Hazard t/h area) and climbed 2 hours up to Burro Pass and back to the lake. By the time we got back to the camp we were DONE for the day. Living at 1300ft that climb up and back down was a real ass kicking:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaydude (Apr 1, 2006)

*Kick Ass!*

Loved this. Great editing and dug the elevation profile. Whats up with the dual camel back hoses? Dont forget to tuck them away when using the chesty!

+rep


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Jaydude said:


> Whats up with the dual camel back hoses?
> 
> +rep


It's a long ride, better safe than sorry I'm guessing.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

great video,thanks


----------



## foogotz (Nov 17, 2010)

Brings back great memories!! Nice vid!


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Bucket List


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Such a great ride! Nice job piecing that all together. I think you captured the multi-textured nature of that epic route wonderfully well. Thanks.


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

Very nice. One of the better videos that I have seen in a while. Fun editing and great footage.


STinGa


----------



## philshep (Jan 18, 2006)

Jaydude said:


> Loved this. Great editing and dug the elevation profile. Whats up with the dual camel back hoses? Dont forget to tuck them away when using the chesty!
> 
> +rep


Thanks! that was correct; long ride and no bottle cage on the Nomad meant two reservoirs. I usually put mix in the other one with the equivalent of a bottle or two.

Since I fried my gopro battery, I used my friend's footage for the last section with the chesty. He figured out later during our trip to tuck that dang hose away! 

cheers


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

VERY nice video. My favorite trail ever, thanks for taking me back there!


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

GREAT vid! Loved the editing and narrative format. Don't always make it the whole way through videos online before my mind starts to wander, but you had me hooked. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the moab stoke!


----------



## whatup287 (Oct 15, 2010)

Great video! Thank you for taking the time to put this together and showing it off!


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks. Great to see the elevation profile of the whole ride. You're making me really look forward to next summer!


----------



## spranger (Oct 7, 2011)

loved it, did that ride, the bottom half, 1st week of November of this year so it was neat to see your vid.

what software did you use to put it together?


----------



## Dave94024 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Loved it*

:thumbsup:


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

I've seen a lot of these video's. This is by far the best. Really great on all levels.
Thanks!


----------



## slawekxc (Oct 11, 2009)

awesome !


----------



## bigb73 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've done the Whole Ench twice. If you have never been to Moab or if you have never done this trail, it is a MUST before you die!! On a side note, how much did you ride/walk at the start Phil?


----------



## philshep (Jan 18, 2006)

bigb73 said:


> I've done the Whole Ench twice. If you have never been to Moab or if you have never done this trail, it is a MUST before you die!! On a side note, how much did you ride/walk at the start Phil?


If you're referring to the climb, the first time I did it a few years ago, I rode almost all the way up to Burro Pass, missing only a small steep section near the bottom. This year I had to take a break near the top of the climb. :thumbsup:


----------



## philshep (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind comments! I'm glad to share this fun ride with everyone. When looking on the web for intel on this ride, I didn't really find any videos that showed how freaking amazing this ride actually is. So, as someone posted above, I tried to put together a video to show the multiple layers this ride has. 

As for the software used, it's basically standard video editing software with some extra painstaking handwritten text for the scribble effect.

cheers


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

philshep said:


> If you're referring to the climb, the first time I did it a few years ago, I rode almost all the way up to Burro Pass, missing only a small steep section near the bottom. This year I had to take a break near the top of the climb. :thumbsup:


That's pretty impressive. At 11k feet that climb is brutal. When our 4 person group got the top we dropped dead. I laid down for 5 minutes, haha:thumbsup:


----------



## TigerHijinks (Jul 11, 2011)

jollybeggar said:


> Bucket List


++
I don't even have a proper mountain bike yet but I do now have a life goal of hitting that trail before I die. Amazing footage.


----------



## JGguns (Nov 20, 2011)

That was awesome! Great job


----------



## bigb73 (Oct 11, 2007)

I can't wait till next year.


----------



## meatpants (Mar 20, 2007)

wow. great video... nice stuff!


----------



## Steamer19 (Nov 4, 2006)

Awesome job on the video. Agree with other comments on the story telling nature with the cartoon graphics put in intermittently. What video editing software did you use?

You're also absolutely right in terms of sorting through hours of footage to put together a 10 minute clip. It's a tough task and the biggest problem is that when the footage comes from a place like Moab and you don't get to ride there regularly, it reminds you how much you want to be back there.

Final comment... it always amazes me how the video footage takes away from how difficult or how large the drops truly are. The drop at the 8:50 mark of the video doesn't look bad at all in the video but it's a pretty descent drop in my mind. Here's a pic of the same spot from a trip a couple years ago. Wasn't the smoothest landing but still impressed myself for doing it.


----------



## wi1trackrider (Jan 26, 2004)

Cool vid. For a relatively long vid it kept my attention the whole way through. On the ride, what are the stats? Length, average duration? Amazed at the difference in terrain throughout the ride. Looks like a lot of fun! Quite a bit of exposure on that middle section!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

wi1trackrider said:


> On the ride, what are the stats? Length, average duration?


Here's some info...
The Whole Enchillada Epic Bike Ride


----------



## erikrc10 (Apr 27, 2011)

Steamer19 said:


> Final comment... it always amazes me how the video footage takes away from how difficult or how large the drops truly are. The drop at the 8:50 mark of the video doesn't look bad at all in the video but it's a pretty descent drop in my mind. Here's a pic of the same spot from a trip a couple years ago. Wasn't the smoothest landing but still impressed myself for doing it.


I thought the same thing when he hit that drop, "Man it felt a lot bigger in person than it looks in this video."

That is a really great video btw. Makes me wish I could go ride it right now. I'm hoping this summer the Whole Enchilada is actually open when I'm there. Last summer Kokopelli was as high as we could go, too much snow.


----------



## philshep (Jan 18, 2006)

here's the details of the actual ride that day...

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/120339128

cheers


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

erikrc10 said:


> I thought the same thing when he hit that drop, "Man it felt a lot bigger in person than it looks in this video."
> 
> That is a really great video btw. Makes me wish I could go ride it right now. I'm hoping this summer the Whole Enchilada is actually open when I'm there. Last summer Kokopelli was as high as we could go, too much snow.


That's the funny thing about the camera -- the drops and jumps seldom look as high. I'll sometimes watch video of a trail to scout it out a bit and know what to expect before hand. I'll come away from the video thinking everything on there looks pretty doable. When I get there and actually ride the trail, I'm thinking "where was THAT one on the video!"


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

Excellent editing!!! Must say though, preferred the chest mount perspective.

Video brought back good memories of my September trip. Looking forward to going back to Moab next year with a more appropriate ride.


----------



## bigb73 (Oct 11, 2007)

It's hard to say how many hours it might take because I always take a bunch of pics. To the ones who have ridden it, anyone try to do The Notch?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

bigb73 said:


> It's hard to say how many hours it might take because I always take a bunch of pics. To the ones who have ridden it, anyone try to do The Notch?


I tired it 3 times, never really getting past the first upper steep section before having to make the right hand turn. A Phx local (Cenobite) rode it his first time there, think he had only been mtb'ing about 6 months at the time...

Thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/arizona/time-nut-up-shut-up-655785.html






The Notch aka "Upper Body Bag" from Rick Gravesen on Vimeo.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ The notch I hyper ventilated just watching that!!!


To the OP- damn fine edit. As soon as it opens 2012 I will be there.


----------



## SparxFlyer (Dec 29, 2010)

philshep said:


> I hope you enjoy it. :thumbsup:


Immensely! One of the best videos I've seen of the riding possibilities in Utah. Great riding and editing plus awesome music, too!

Looking forward to my own trip next September with Sacred Rides and will use this to keep motivated on the training front.

Thanks for sharing, Phil!

Stephen


----------



## theGreenEGg (Mar 1, 2010)

Cool video! I've never been to Moab but I love the variety it looks like that trail gives you from the fast twisty singletrack to the slickrock and everything in between. Nice job!


----------



## Chalkpaw (Dec 28, 2007)

Excellent pace of the video and riding pace of the riders. Its great to do a ride like that when your fitness and bike works like it should.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Cool video. Definitely worth watching.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Simply Awesome! +1

Thank You!!

Bucket list for sure. I have a friend who lives not terribly far from there, I think I might give him a call and set up a mini vacation for later next year....


----------



## philshep (Jan 18, 2006)

Just had a look back at this thread, thanks everyone for your comments!!

cheers


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

did you use a gopro? how did you get the colors so vivid?


----------



## philshep (Jan 18, 2006)

I did use a GoProHD. I adjusted the colors in post processing using video editing software. It's pretty easy to do and really improves the look IMO.

cheers


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Awesome video. One of my favorite rides ever.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

That´s just amazing! Awesome video. Wish i had trails just like those in my country :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Brings back awesome memories of a place far, far away. 

13,737km away, to be precise.


----------



## bionicman (Nov 6, 2009)

Excellent job on the video!


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice vid! Great edit!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

philshep said:


> I did use a GoProHD. I adjusted the colors in post processing using video editing software. It's pretty easy to do and really improves the look IMO.
> 
> cheers


smart, looks really good!


----------



## Dorf (Apr 2, 2011)

Very well done. Thank you.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

That was a *awesome* video!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Well done! great ride stoke!


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

Fantastic video, thank you!!!


----------



## LTLDUC (Feb 3, 2010)

Great Job! I really enjoyed this.


----------



## Tackhammer (Dec 21, 2006)

Great video thanks!


----------



## sniperfolf (Jan 9, 2010)

I love this video.. it motivates me to go ride even more.. ive watched it six times.. but 2012 im planning a ride maybe make it a group thing.


----------



## adamant76 (Jan 9, 2009)

awesome video & very high level of riding.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice stoke while my home trails are snowbound. 

It was nice to see the upper reaches. Most of my Porc rides have just been loops of the Porc portion from town, except for the last one when we looped Kokopelli, UPS, LPS, and Porc from town. I have never been above the highway. Definitely on my to-do list.

Thanks


----------



## pulpwoody (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks dude. I've never been able to ride the whole thing due to weather, and that really gave me a taste....now I'm hungry. Really hungry.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Very nice editing and very creative use of the title/profile deal. Most excellent. Took me right back to Moab and did a great job of telling the story of that ride. Makes me want to be there.:thumbsup:


----------



## HardRk2011 (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome video!!!! I hope to one day conquer that trail, thanks for sharing.


----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

Absolutley great vid!. Like the editing very much.....


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> Nice stoke while my home trails are snowbound.
> 
> It was nice to see the upper reaches. Most of my Porc rides have just been loops of the Porc portion from town, except for the last one when we looped Kokopelli, UPS, LPS, and Porc from town. I have never been above the highway. Definitely on my to-do list.
> 
> Thanks


I thought I was the only one who did stuff like that anymore. To do the whole thing as a loop would be humongous .


----------



## bvanlehn (Jan 18, 2010)

WOW. That was Sweet. Thanks


----------



## Ladydirt (Mar 29, 2004)

Loved the ride! Nice to see the top part, where I hope to link up one day! So who was the soundtrack?? It's been playing in my head! :thumbsup:


----------



## Giwrgoscharala (Dec 20, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## philshep (Jan 18, 2006)

Ladydirt said:


> Loved the ride! Nice to see the top part, where I hope to link up one day! So who was the soundtrack?? It's been playing in my head! :thumbsup:


Thanks! The song is The Creep Out by none other than the Dandy Warhols. Great riding music, you should check them out.

iTunes - Music - The Dandy Warhols

cheers


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Phil, I don't know if you knew it, but Huck-n-Roll posted your vid as a "cool Vimeo find" on their FB page last week.

Getting some wide coverage. Congrats.


----------



## philshep (Jan 18, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks KRob. I was surprised to see it on Pinkbike's FB page, as well as vitalmtb.com and drunkcyclist.com! I didn't expect this much attention to this video, but I did want to make it a top to bottom 'walkthrough' for interested riders.

cheers
phil


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Amazing! I think this needs to be on my bucket list...


----------



## G-Ryder (Jan 29, 2007)

Awesome video, great editing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## minnesotam7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Great vid!!!


----------



## schnauzers (Oct 3, 2005)

I must be the only person who doesn't think Burro is worth doing the whole thing. I like starting at Hazard.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

schnauzers said:


> I must be the only person who doesn't think Burro is worth doing the whole thing. I like starting at Hazard.


I concur but I've been reticent to post that opinion when TWE is the holy grail to to so many. Not to take anything away from an awesome video that is a classic passion post but there's quite a few 5000+ shuttle rides I'd rank ahead of the TWE.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

rockman said:


> Not to take anything away from an awesome video that is a classic passion post but there's quite a few 5000+ shuttle rides I'd rank ahead of the TWE.


Please elaborate.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Acme54321 said:


> Please elaborate.


OK, don't get me wrong it's a great ride:thumbsup: It's a long adventure ride in a very unique setting. These would be my glass half empty comments: the shuttle is long and the awesome singletrack is over quick. It's a pity to drop 1000' of the vertical on Kokopelli. UPS and LPS are fun but that's over quick as well. Then, it's a 10 mile beatdown on a rocky jeep road. Fun and I definitely enjoy it more on 5" travel full squish than the 20 times I did it in the late 80s and early 90s on a hardtail but it's still a lot of square edge hits and no flow. Just blasting down a jeep road. The singletrack at the end is great w/ some fun chunk but it's only 2 miles at that point to the river. Glass half full: What makes the ride unique is the variety of vegetation zones and trail type traversed and of course it's smack in the middle of canyonlands.

Other shuttle rides that I would consider more of an adrenalin fist pumping rush with miles and miles of singletrack are: 
-Kennebec Pass to Durango on the CO trail
- Monarch Crest/Rainbow
-Shrine Pass/Two Elk near Vail
-Wasatch Crest to Mill/ pipeline in UT
-Reid Divide near Whitefish, MT
-Warm Springs near Darby, MT

There's several to choose from in Oakridge, OR. Alpine gets all the press but Moon Point/Young's bears mention w/ a fine transtion from loamy singletrack to a fast, chunky finish. I'd also have to give a shoutout to the Tongue River or Bench Creek shuttle rides in the Big Horn Mtns of WY. Downieville has been on my bucket list for a long time. I wonder how folks think that compares. It's all good.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Totally Fukking Awesome!


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree with Rockman on the Kokopelli section, it's bush league compared to the rest of the ride.


----------



## mtbatl11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Great vid. thanks for sharing. What a great mix of all the different types of riding terrain. Man you really wouldn't want to take some of those ledge turns too fast. It might have been the wide angle len playing with me but some of those trails came really close to the edges. Awesome!


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

rockman said:


> OK, don't get me wrong it's a great ride:thumbsup: It's a long adventure ride in a very unique setting. These would be my glass half empty comments: the shuttle is long and the awesome singletrack is over quick. It's a pity to drop 1000' of the vertical on Kokopelli. UPS and LPS are fun but that's over quick as well. Then, it's a 10 mile beatdown on a rocky jeep road. Fun and I definitely enjoy it more on 5" travel full squish than the 20 times I did it in the late 80s and early 90s on a hardtail but it's still a lot of square edge hits and no flow. Just blasting down a jeep road. The singletrack at the end is great w/ some fun chunk but it's only 2 miles at that point to the river. Glass half full: What makes the ride unique is the variety of vegetation zones and trail type traversed and of course it's smack in the middle of canyonlands.
> 
> Other shuttle rides that I would consider more of an adrenalin fist pumping rush with miles and miles of singletrack are:
> -Kennebec Pass to Durango on the CO trail
> ...


Cool. I just wanted to know where the better shuttles might be because I want to hit them up! I've ridden TWE twice (only hazard down) and it was a blast. The best part was the randoms that were clearly not experience riders on the shuttle with us, we told them good luck and hauled ass!


----------



## NukeDOC (Jan 27, 2012)

thats was awesome. i just got my mountainbike and wasnt sure i was gonna get much into it. but this vid helped a lot! cant wait to get out on the trails now.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I absolutely loved the video! Didn't get around to riding it last time I was out there, rode the Moab Brand Trails and hit up two of the breweries.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

Loved the video, thanks for posting this! I want to ride this!!!


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

rockman said:


> Other shuttle rides that I would consider more of an adrenalin fist pumping rush with miles and miles of singletrack are:
> -Kennebec Pass to Durango on the CO trail
> - Monarch Crest/Rainbow
> -Shrine Pass/Two Elk near Vail
> ...


You'd consider Monarch Crest more of an adrenalin pumping ride than TWE? Wow, we have different opinions. I live in Colorado and I'd rank TWE WAAAAAYYYY ahead of Monarch Crest. The Crest is kind of overrated for all the hype it gets, IMO. TWE most certainly is not. I had a smile on my face the entire way down.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

smmokan said:


> You'd consider Monarch Crest more of an adrenalin pumping ride than TWE? Wow, we have different opinions. I live in Colorado and I'd rank TWE WAAAAAYYYY ahead of Monarch Crest. The Crest is kind of overrated for all the hype it gets, IMO. TWE most certainly is not. I had a smile on my face the entire way down.


Looks like my POV is a minority one for sure. Just throwing it out there for discussion and lame of me to hijack the spirit of a great ride and vid. I think you're right though. The Crest does get a lot of hype and the last 1000' of descending on pavement is a bummer. It does, however, have 5000' to drop on Silver Creek and Rainbow as well as other options before then with nearly all of it on singletrack. Maybe I'm just bitter because I have yet to clean the Notch.


----------



## Buddykin (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome Vid!!!


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

rockman said:


> Maybe I'm just bitter because I have yet to clean the Notch.


You've got more balls than I do- I didn't even consider trying.


----------



## DudeFace (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome editing. What software did you use? I've been goofing with a few programs, and yours looked really good.


----------

